# Jon Stewart powerfully lashes out at lawmakers'



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"Why this bill is not unanimous consent is beyond my comprehension," I don't care what political side you may run with he's got a good point.






Former host of Comedy Central's "The Daily Show" Jon Stewart took a vastly different tone than his usual satirical shtick when he spoke Tuesday on Capitol Hill about the need to reauthorize the 9/11 Victim Compensation Fund. The measure aims to provide health care benefits to first responders and others in the community with illnesses related to the 2001 terror attacks, but it's running short of money.

In his emotional testimony before the House Judiciary Subcommittee on Civil Rights and Civil Liberties, Stewart at times broke down in tears, shouting at the lawmakers and calling them "shameful."

"I can't help what think what an incredible metaphor this room is... a filled room of 9/11 first responders and front on me, a nearly empty Congress. Sick and dying, they brought themselves down here to speak to no one... shameful," said Stewart at the outset of his remarks. A little over half of the 14-member subcommittee members were present, mostly Democrats.

Congress passed the James Zadroga 9/11 Health and Compensation Act in 2010, over opposition from some Republicans who balked at its $7 billion price tag. The act was reauthorized in 2015 for 90 years. But a portion of the law - the Victim Compensation Fund - was only funded for five years, through the end of 2020. The fund aimed to provide necessary financial support for the thousands who suffered serious medical issues, including a spate of cancer diagnoses, after the 2001 attacks.

Dr. Jacqueline Moline, Chair of Occupational Medicine, Epidemiology and Prevention at Hofstra's School of Medicine, testified before the panel that currently, more than 11,000 types of cancer have been reported since the attacks on 9/11, ranging from glioblastoma, an aggressive form of brain cancer, to debilitating lung cancers.

Several members of the New York congressional delegation, including House Judiciary Committee Chairman Jerry Nadler and Rep. Carolyn Maloney, both Democrats, and GOP Rep. Peter King, have introduced the Never Forget the Heroes Act of 2019 to reauthorize the Victim Compensation Fund. It also has the support of New York's two senators, Minority Leader Chuck Schumer and Kirsten Gillibrand.

Stewart has long been a champion for the cause, first devoting an entire episode of "The Daily Show" to the political debate over the Zadroga Act back in 2010. He's since become one of the most vocal advocates for 9/11 responders, repeatedly defending the right to health care coverage for those who responded and ran toward the falling towers.

Stewart was disgusted by the small number of members assembled for Tuesday's hearing, calling the showing an "embarrassment to this country" and a "stain on this institution."

"You should be ashamed of yourselves for not being here," he added. "Accountability appears to not be something that occurs in this chamber." Stewart expressed concern that such legislation like the Never Forget Act would just be punted like a "political football" and attached to riders in massive budget bills.

"Why this bill is not unanimous consent is beyond my comprehension," Stewart admonished. He also lambasted Congress for those that consider the measure a "New York" issue.

"More of these men and woman are going to get sick and they're going to die, and I'm awfully tired of hearing this is a 'New York issue.' Al-Qaeda didn't shout 'death to Tribeca.' They attacked America," Stewart remarked.

After a more than five-minute-long tirade against congressional inaction on the issue, the audience in the hearing room gave the comedian a standing ovation.
Stewart's testimony was not the first to bring members of Congress and the audience to its feet. Luis Alvarez, a retired NYPD detective and 9/11 responder, also testified before the House panel. He is set to begin his 69th round of chemotherapy Wednesday to treat the cancer he was diagnosed with after the World Trade Center fell.

"This fund isn't a ticket to paradise, it's to provide our families with care," said Alvarez. "You all said you would never forget. Well, I'm here to make sure that you don't," Alvarez said to a room of loud applause.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

RodneyFarva said:


> "Why this bill is not unanimous consent is beyond my comprehension," I don't care what political side you may run with he's got a good point.


He's on the money with this one. It's disgraceful.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

When I saw this video I discovered a newfound hatred for certain members of Congress beyond what I already felt. These people can show up in full attendance to orchestrate a witch hunt against our president, but they can’t show up to hear about taking care of 9/11 first responders? Hopefully their constituents remember this when it comes time to vote. Disgusting.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

AB7 said:


> When I saw this video I discovered a newfound hatred for certain members of Congress beyond what I already felt.


Thats awesome!


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

AB7 said:


> When I saw this video I discovered a newfound hatred for certain members of Congress beyond what I already felt. These people can show up in full attendance to orchestrate a witch hunt against our president, but they can't show up to hear about taking care of 9/11 first responders? Hopefully their constituents remember this when it comes time to vote. Disgusting.


...and a new found, yet measured respect for Jon Stewart


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Little torn on this one. His snarky attitude and whining liberal voice makes me want to punch him in the face.

Didn't watch the video but if he's coming out to champion First Responders then will grudgingly give him the respect due.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> Little torn on this one. His snarky attitude and whining liberal voice makes me want to punch him in the face.


Broken clock...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

RodneyFarva said:


> Broken clock...


Blind squirrel . . .


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

"Sorry, Mr. Stewart, but we don't have the funding because we need to set up dormitories at the border, methadone clinics and distribute millions of food stamps; plus we have to fund medical care for those who are undocumented and destitute. We have our priorities and our alleged citizens are not one of them. Frankly speaking Mr. Stewart, these people you claim to represent are probably conservative and Republican to boot and we have to look out for our future voter base, not these obstructionists and Fascists. As for why you're not getting help from the Republicans, even God himself is scratching his head on that one. Well, it's a metaphor of sorts, I'm not sure that there IS a God and tend to believe he/she'd vote Democrat since WE'RE the party of compassion. I hope that answered your question and thank you for dropping by."


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> "Sorry, Mr. Stewart, but we don't have the funding because we need to set up dormitories at the border, methadone clinics and distribute millions of food stamps; plus we have to fund medical care for those who are undocumented and destitute. We have our priorities and our alleged citizens are not one of them. Frankly speaking Mr. Stewart, these people you claim to represent are probably conservative and Republican to boot and we have to look out for our future voter base, not these obstructionists and Fascists. As for why you're not getting help from the Republicans, even God himself is scratching his head on that one. Well, it's a metaphor of sorts, I'm not sure that there IS a God and tend to believe he/she'd vote Democrat since WE'RE the party of compassion. I hope that answered your question and thank you for dropping by."


You forgot the part about paying social security entitlements to people who are "disable." I'm not talking about acutal disabled people. I'm talking about people like the "disabled" contractor that can't pay us what he owes us because his only source of income is SSDI. In the past month, I've documented him working at least 7 times and notified social security. I'm not holding my breath that their investigator will actually follow up to get the evidence to support my claim.

*Before you think I'm some psycho stalker with nothing better to do, he's working approximately 20 feet from my house. Fucking boob.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HistoryHound said:


> You forgot the part about paying social security entitlements to people who are "disable." I'm not talking about acutal disabled people. I'm talking about people like the "disabled" contractor that can't pay us what he owes us because his only source of income is SSDI. In the past month, I've documented him working at least 7 times and notified social security. I'm not holding my breath that their investigator will actually follow up to get the evidence to support my claim.
> 
> *Before you think I'm some psycho stalker with nothing better to do, he's working approximately 20 feet from my house. Fucking boob.


HOLY SHIT! Feel violated, do you? I would expect so. Who here has seen the episode of "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia" where Denis and Dee decide working is for suckers and apply for welfare/disability (I forget exactly which) but are told they can't get it because they are not junkies, so they become junkies? It's a classic and speaks volumes about the current system.

On the other end, my first wife had an uncle who was out on disability from a city in RI. He said, "I want to come back to work, the ONLY thing I cannot do is drive the street cleaning truck because of the back injury and the way I'd have to sit" (and we've all seen how they have to lean that crazy way as they drive against the curb.). The city said, "NO, you HAVE to drive the street sweeper." He said, "I CAN DO ANYTHING ELSE BUT THAT! I can drive ANYTHING but THAT!"

I don't think he EVER went back and simply retired with a disability. WTF!?!?!?


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank You Jon Stewart.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Luis Alvarez, Champion of 9/11 Responders, Dies at 53


----------

